# Problem connecting PanelView to VFD



## ahen85 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone;

I am using a Rockwell drive PowerFlex 700. I want to replace the standard HMI with the PanelView. I am using a communications module 20-COMM-M to interface between the drive and the HMI, they communicate using modbus which is transfered by ethernet protocol . I got the latest firmware for both the drive & the HMI, loaded the application file but there seems to be a problem with the communication between them. The drive parameter values are all displayed as ********* and they cannot be changed. I've checked all my cables and replaced them, I am using a crossover ethernet cable between the HMI and the 20-COMM-M (Modbus communication using ethernet protocol) and then the COMM-M is connected to the drive through its DPI port. I've tried tweaking the IP addresses and the subnet mask. I have the subnet mask for both set at 255.255.255.0 and the IP addresses at 192.168.20.1 & 192.168.20.2 for Panelview and the COMM-M still the problem persists. The COMM-M seems to be connected with the drive because I can see it on Drive explorer but I don't know if it is with Panelview. Any ideas?


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Is this a Panelview Plus? Have you installed the appropriate KepWare driver along with the panelview firmware? Here is a good doc for modbus + Panelview Plus. Note that older Panelviews or the newer PanelviewPlus 6 require a different solution. 

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/2711p-um002_-en-p.pdf 

You also need to map the appropriate drive parameters into modbus registers in the 20-comm-m but since you are looking at it in Drive Explorer I assume you've done that part.


----------



## ahen85 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes this is a Panelview plus 700, No I didn't install new Kepware drivers after the firmware upgrade, although I checked in the server config the kepware drivers tab and made sure Modbus communication was enabled.

Mapping the drive parameters into modbus registers in the 20-comm-m? Now that I didn't do, but I can't find how to do that in its parameters on drive explorer? I thought PV polled the Drive parameters through the comm-m and the application file I loaded is supposed to have the appropriate addresses to poll? Can you elaborate more on that part please?


----------

